# How to drive/use M3 features to maximize safety?



## Anant Vinjamoori (May 28, 2018)

Hi all,

I’m a brand new model 3 owner and am overall really enjoying the car. 

I had a question about how best to use the features of the model 3 to maximize safety. I do have the EAP package. 

What I’ve noticed so far is that the auto steer works best in stop and go traffic or on straight highways- apart from that it seems to disengage often and I need to take over.

With that being said, if I want to take advantage of the collision detection/avoidance/safety features, should I keep Autosteer engaged whenever possible?

What safety features remain in effect when Autosteer is not engaged? For example, what would happen if I tried to switch lanes when someone was in my blind spot? 

What about all those videos people have posted of their Tesla’s proactively avoiding accidents? Does Autosteer need to be engage for their even to be a chance of that happening (I recognize that these are definitely exceptions).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

The safety features (emergency braking, collision avoidance, etc) are separate from EAP/auto steering.


----------



## Anant Vinjamoori (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. So to be clear collision avoidance is active regardless of EAP being activated?

Is collision avoidance an alarm that something is imminent or does the car also help take evasive action?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Anant Vinjamoori said:


> Thanks for your reply. So to be clear collision avoidance is active regardless of EAP being activated?
> 
> Is collision avoidance an alarm that something is imminent or does the car also help take evasive action?


Yep, it is always on. You can disable it, but the next time the car starts it re-engages. 
For either side or forward possible obstacles (for forward collision warnings, you can choose the level of warning you want), it will sound an alarm. If a possible forward collision, it will brake if you do not. Tesla doesn't say it will swirve to avoid something to the side (at least not that I'm aware of), but like you hinted at in your first post, people claim that it does.
There is also lane departure warnings that you can turn on/off that act like a rumble strip if you cross the lane line when the car doesn't expect you should.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Anant Vinjamoori said:


> What I've noticed so far is that the auto steer works best in stop and go traffic or on straight highways- apart from that it seems to disengage often and I need to take over.


Yep. Basically, treat Autopilot as nothing more than cruise control that can keep you in a well-marked lane. If the lane markers are non-obvious or confusing (or a lane splits), you better take over.


> With that being said, if I want to take advantage of the collision detection/avoidance/safety features, should I keep Autosteer engaged whenever possible?


Nope. As MelindaV said, none of the safety features are tied to having or using autosteer. You get all of the safety features even if you don't purchase Enhanced AutoPilot.


----------

